# German Shepherds Country Haven & Rescue



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I came across the GSD rescue in my web searchs, though I have never heard of them. Is anyone here associated with or know of them?

http://www.shepherdscountryhavenandrescue.com/index.htm


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

am always suspicious when there's lots of paypal buttons and no real identifying info. did seem to be candadian in the quick once-through i did. jmho.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess no one's heard of them either.


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

I've heard of them, they're based out of North Bay, but I don't know anyone who's dealt with them.


----------



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

I've heard of them, but no experience with dealing with them.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I've heard they breed to help out with costs...

If you are considering adopting from them, you should ask for clarification on this.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

No, wasn't thinking of adopting. Just looking for resources to work with







Thank you to everyone who has sent me info thus far.


----------

